# If the Aussies can make one, so can we



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Well if those drunken Aussie's can make one, why can't I (we)

I'm not even going to say what it is I'm trying to build.But I will half to rip apart one of these rollers, the can-am one is super old, well the white one I used a few times, and stopped using it, had to hunt for it in my garage so.......
;Debating weather it should be adjustable, or lock it in at a 45 degree angle. any ideas how to make it.Even though I have not said what I'm making, would you buy one, say if someone like Columbia tools were to make one:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like the makings for a Columbia Continuous Roll System. 

------

I'll change my vote to a yes.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I prob shouldnt say but 2Buck is trying to make one of these.
Post 40.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/coating-no-coat-2167/index2/

Vanman has one in the post I hope he likes it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Looks like the makings for a Columbia Continuous Roll System.
> 
> ------
> 
> I'll change my vote to a yes.


Glad you changed your mind, I was thinking about sending the stuff to you, have you build it. You could build 2:thumbup:

Sorta make it look like the one the sober Gazman posted shown below (thx gaz), but on the coating side of the butterfly trowel:thumbup:

i suck at mechanical stuff


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Glad you changed your mind, I was thinking about sending the stuff to you, have you build it. You could build 2:thumbup:
> 
> Sorta make it look like the one the sober Gazman posted shown below (thx gaz), but on the coating side of the butterfly trowel:thumbup:
> 
> i suck at mechanical stuff


Yeah, that's what came to mind when I looked a little more at what you had on the table.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Yeah, that's what came to mind when I looked a little more at what you had on the table.


You mean Gazman out thunk ya:blink:

Either your drunk or Gazman must be still sober:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Dont quit your day job.

Send the idea to Rick Hardman, maybe he will run with it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are some pics of the easy roller.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Only in Australia you say? 

Pity someone hasn't marketed that here, seems like a great idea.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

They can be clever little buggers sometimes those Aussies, I would definitely try one, anyone else here tried them? what are they like?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> You mean Gazman out thunk ya:blink:
> 
> Either your drunk or Gazman must be still sober:whistling2:


Whadda ya mean, out thunk ya(?) I posted my edit before gaz made his post. That's got to account for something(?) :yes:

Here's a maybe better idea - at least for me: Instead of me trying to make something that's already out there, and spend a lot of time doing it when I could just go out and work a little more to pay for it, we email EzyBead and get them to ship a few out for whoever of us DWT members in North America that wants one(?)


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Here are some pics of the easy roller.


 Cant wait for my 1 2 get here Gaz!! Cheers again:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> They can be clever little buggers sometimes those Aussies, I would definitely try one, anyone else here tried them? what are they like?


That they are, Tapepro would have one the biggest selections of drywall tools.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Isn't this what you're looking for?







http://www.canamtool.com/products/prodISCrnrAppOff


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Isn't this what you're looking for?
> View attachment 3295
> 
> http://www.canamtool.com/products/prodISCrnrAppOff


No they don't work on the straight flex, that's meant for laying tape.

Do they still make those


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> No they don't work on the straight flex, that's meant for laying tape.
> 
> Do they still make those


Can-Am still makes them but they are not adjustable or a roller.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> No they don't work on the straight flex, that's meant for laying tape.
> 
> Do they still make those


Hehe, I dont know. I never used them. I just do my UltraFlex by hand.



Mudshark said:


> Can-Am still makes them but they are not adjustable or a roller.


Hmm....Well it seems like 2Bucks gonna have this market cornered then!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmm....Well it seems like 2Bucks gonna have this market cornered then!


Just remember to make the thread on the tool completely unique, then you can design a pole along with it. I heard somewhere that tapers like pole(s) hence why we have 10 different ones on a job to play around with


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Just remember to make the thread on the tool completely unique, then you can design a pole along with it. I heard somewhere that tapers like pole(s) hence why we have 10 different ones on a job to play around with


So many different poles!
I just buy all kinds so when im done work I can bring them home with me on weekends so girls can make use of them at the partys! :rockon::drink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Just remember to make the thread on the tool completely unique, then you can design a pole along with it. I heard somewhere that tapers like pole(s) hence why we have 10 different ones on a job to play around with


i will use roberts screws on everything, since their only used in Canada:whistling2:
the 3 different types/sizes too, red, black and green, piss everyone right off


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

one of our TV ads getting a wee jab in to the Aussies


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> You mean Gazman out thunk ya:blink:
> 
> Either your drunk or Gazman must be still sober:whistling2:


Still very sober not a drop since 1/30/12.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

This is going to go just fine.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Tools*

Hey Gaz my stuff came on Monday:thumbup: Picked them up yesterday but not had a chance 2 use them!!!
Cheers again Gaz my new mate fae OZ:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats great Vanman. It is always a worry things getting lost in the post.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Hey Gaz my stuff came on Monday:thumbup: Picked them up yesterday but not had a chance 2 use them!!!
> Cheers again Gaz my new mate fae OZ:thumbsup:


You should do a review Vanman, when you do use it. Then send your 1st written draft to Kiwiman, so he can get his Scottish wife to read and translate it for us:yes::jester:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> You should do a review Vanman, when you do use it. Then send your 1st written draft to Kiwiman, so he can get his Scottish wife to read and translate it for us:yes::jester:


 She wida cane fit i wiz spikin aboot either She is fae the toon o arbroath somokies!!(Nae sure o spellin) Look it up its world wide that smoked fish Never tried it masell as dinna like fish oor muckle:whistling2:


----------

